# Looked at a 640 New Holland round baler



## Orchard6 (Apr 30, 2014)

Went with a friend today to check out a baler he is interested in. It looked ok for the price but I'm no round baler expert by any means. Is there any common issues with these?

It looked like a pretty simple to use machine and he and I both liked the fact that it automatically tied. Is there any problems with the auto tie setup to look for?
He liked it but wanted to wait the weekend and sleep on it and see if was still there Monday.

Asking price is $4,750, twine tie only, paint was faded and it did have some rust on the tin work. The bale chamber looked good as did the belts. The owner said he bought it 5-6 years ago and said he put up less than 100 bales a year with it. It looked like he cared for it pretty well but the owner before him might not have quite as much. He had replaced a few chains and bearings along with 2 belts fairly recently. That's about all I can tell you about it 
So does this sound like a decent deal to you guys or should my friend pass on this one?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Depends on the total bales whether the price is right or too high. There are plenty of them out there listed higher.

Probably the biggest possible money pit with one would be if the sledge gears are worn out. Make sure they aren't too sloppy or that could be a quick $1000+ and time consuming job on top of it. Everything else should be easily repaired/maintained.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Ours has been a good machine. Bought it in 03 with 4000 bales now is pushing 8000. Never had a problem other than the self contained bale density cylinder needed charged about 5 years ago. Had to rebuild the cylinder that opens the gate around the same time as well as replace a belt lacing. Other than that its been bulletproof. Once and again you'll have problem with the twine coming off the roll. But believe thats a twine problem


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

I run a 644 which is just a later model of the 640. Good balers and the auto wrap works great. Check over the pick up closely. All the bearings are "sealed" so no new lube since installation. I bought my unit used and after the first season of use had to overhaul the pick up.


----------



## Orchard6 (Apr 30, 2014)

Thank you all for the replies. We are unsure of the number of bales this machine has made but I highly doubt my friend would make much over 100 in a year himself. I'll let him know that if he thinks he wants it that it should probably be a decent one for him. Thanks again!


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

We've baled 100+ in one day in more than occasion. Start at 11am quit at dark or dew 7 30 pm or so. With a 100 hp tractor. That includes stopping to put more twine in.


----------

